# Best way to remove skins from Poblano peppers



## poacherjoe (Aug 28, 2020)

This is a survey. What is the best way to get the skins off these peppers ?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2020)

Roast to blacken and bubble the skin,  place in a relatively smallcontainer or bag while steaming hot for 10-15 minutes to further loosen the skins and then peel.
You can use your grill, broiler, toaster oven, weed burner, fire starter, propane torch, gas stove or whatever to roast the chiles.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 28, 2020)

^THIS  Grill or anything that gets hot but most importantly OUTSIDE.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Aug 28, 2020)

What Chile said, I usually use a plastic groc bag to steam them once they come off the grill.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

I am lazy usually and just roast them and use skin and all. I’ll rationalize I do it to get the vitamins in the skin. Lol


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 28, 2020)

Everyone has you covered. I just throw mine in a zip lock bag and seal it up. Works pretty good. Also helps when removing the skin to do it under cool running water. Just did some not too long ago for some corn salad.

Should look about like this or a little darker before putting in a bag or container to steam


----------



## poacherjoe (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay . I used the broiler in our electric oven and blackened them and placed them in a ziplock for 20 minutes. The skins are a PITA to get off without ruining the pepper. I want to be able to get  a firm pepper that holds it's shape for stuffing. When I broil them they seem to get mushy  , Is this common ? Plus these are store bought peppers but they are of good firm quality. Mine in the garden are still not ready for harvest. I was hoping that my homegrown peppers were better.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 28, 2020)

Any pepper is gonna get soft at high heat. When I stuff poblano I stuff raw and leave skin on then wrap in bacon like I would a jalapeno


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 28, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Okay . I used the broiler in our electric oven and blackened them and placed them in a ziplock for 20 minutes. The skins are a PITA to get off without ruining the pepper. I want to be able to get  a firm pepper that holds it's shape for stuffing. When I broil them they seem to get mushy  , Is this common ? Plus these are store bought peppers but they are of good firm quality. Mine in the garden are still not ready for harvest. I was hoping that my homegrown peppers were better.


How long did it take to get them black? When I'm over direct flame it only takes about 30 sec per side. The longer it takes the more the pepper will cook and become soft. I wouldn't even be opposed to laying them directly on to hot charcoal to get the job done fast.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Okay . I used the broiler in our electric oven and blackened them and placed them in a ziplock for 20 minutes. The skins are a PITA to get off without ruining the pepper. I want to be able to get  a firm pepper that holds it's shape for stuffing. When I broil them they seem to get mushy  , Is this common ? Plus these are store bought peppers but they are of good firm quality. Mine in the garden are still not ready for harvest. I was hoping that my homegrown peppers were better.


In my opinion there is no reason to remove the skin for stuffing. Typically skin is removed when using it in salsas or sauces I would think.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Roast to blacken and bubble the skin,  place in a relatively smallcontainer or bag while steaming hot for 10-15 minutes to further loosen the skins and then peel.
> You can use your grill, broiler, toaster oven, weed burner, fire starter, propane torch, gas stove or whatever to roast the chiles.


This guy has you covered


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2020)

The only time I leave the skin on a Pablano is when using them raw.
And if you let them ripen and turn red (Ancho) the skins are even tougher.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> Okay . I used the broiler in our electric oven and blackened them and placed them in a ziplock for 20 minutes. The skins are a PITA to get off without ruining the pepper. I want to be able to get  a firm pepper that holds it's shape for stuffing. When I broil them they seem to get mushy  , Is this common ? Plus these are store bought peppers but they are of good firm quality. Mine in the garden are still not ready for harvest. I was hoping that my homegrown peppers were better.


Over roasting them is usually the cause of them getting too soft/mushy.
The usual cause of this is the heat is too low and the chile cooks.
You need very high direct heat, the skins should blacken and blister pretty quickly.

And peeling chiles without tearing them apart takes some skill sometimes, as does seeding and stuffing them.


----------



## poacherjoe (Aug 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Over roasting them is usually the cause of them getting too soft/mushy.
> The usual cause of this is the heat is too low and the chile cooks.
> You need very high direct heat, the skins should blacken and blister pretty quickly.
> 
> And peeling chiles without tearing them apart takes some skill sometimes, as does seeding and stuffing them.


I am going to use the camp chef propane grill the next time I do it vs the oven.Even the hand torch maybe!  The skill level needs improvement on my part !!! I have a recipe using  scallops and shrimp and rice and tomato with all the other spices for stuffing that is out of this world . I have made it 4 times and have gotten better each time but the peppers have been the problem. They work even when they are a little disfigured from my lack of skill but practice will make them perfecto sooner than later. Thanks guy's


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 28, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> I used the broiler in our electric oven and blackened them


If you use the broiler in an electric oven , you need to prop the door open so the element does not shut off , and you don't cook the pepper . 
I did these on my gas grill . Blister the skin . You can see this skin is already loose , and I haven't steamed them yet .


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 28, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> The only time I leave the skin on a Pablano is when using them raw.
> And if you let them ripen and turn red (Ancho) the skins are even tougher.


Shoot I’ll have to try it next time. I cut them in half and roast in the oven stuffed with meat and cheese pretty often but have never peeled. We love poblanos.


----------



## dons2346 (Sep 11, 2020)

To revive an older thread. 
You can also heat up some vegetable oil )350) in a skillet and then dunk the peppers in the oil enough to coat them all the away around. The skin will then come off easily. I was taught this method from a lady in Mexico


----------

